# John Newton From Disgrace To Amazing Grace



## ServantsHeart (Jan 24, 2011)

This new Biography of John Newton has been a great blessing to many in our Church and is one of the best I personally have ever read. Johnathan Aitken does a great job of keeping this story moving along in order to get to the heart of the Story. You can see very clearly the unseen hand of GOD all over this saints life. His impact is still being felt today via his influence in William Wilberforces life and the Church as a whole. The Hymn Amazing Grace is what he is known for by many but his deep and true spirituality and great love to Christ are inspiring. One of the best impacts the story of His life has had upon me is His true and I believe Biblical Ecumenical spirit toward those he differed with on very important issues. Humility, loads of it mark every area of his life and it came from an awareness of his greatness of sin which enabled him to see the greatness of GODS grace and the beauty of Christ. I would encourage all to read it you won't be sorry.


----------

